# Large Size AA Blanks



## skubasteeve (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Everyone, I am trying to source some acrylic or other synthetic material blanks that are 3"x3"x6" (or longer) or possibly 2x2x6

Any ideas where I can find such a beast? 

Another option would be to possibly bond 9 smaller ones, but that is not the look that I am looking for.

I have a request for something pink for a client.

Kev


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 14, 2014)

Make a mold and pour them yourself.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 14, 2014)

You could try Bruce here  Wood N Workshop - Pen Kits - Timber & Turning Supplies - Felder - Bruce Haggie
He was selling pepper mill blanks a while back, maybe an email to him might find you some help.


----------



## steve worcester (Aug 17, 2014)

Try these guys
MuttBlanks.com - MuttBlanks

If I recall correctly, they had some larger sized stuff at SWAT last year. Worst case, SWAT is next week and I will look around there.

Easier way would be to cast it yourself. Cheaper too if you already own the pressure casting equipment.


----------



## skubasteeve (Aug 18, 2014)

I would absolutely love to learn how to make my own blanks.

I am unsure of this process of Pressure Casting, I have seen some other resin blanks being made online and such, but didnt realize they required pressure.

Recently I have started researching how to do my own, and will continue down this path.

Please feel free to send me any tips/tricks to making my own blanks.

I have only done 1 project using a AA and am still pretty foreign to the differences between all of the different synthetic blanks.

is there somewhere that explains the differences between AA/IA/PR and the such?

Kev


----------

